# Finished commissioned pattern



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Customer commissioned this pattern for a family member's gift (coin collector). 

It was a fun and challenging build. Some point modeling and a lot of sculpting. A lot of tweaking playing with depth of the model in different areas. 

Pattern developed at 6 inch diameter and 1/8 inch depth (out of the box). 

Second render is at 6 inches and depth of 1/4 to highlight the detail better.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks nice, Oscar. Are you going to cut it for them?

David


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

looks really nice
a lot of work and well done


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

David,

No. I sell on my cnc forum, so we all have the same cnc (Carvewright). Pattern format is proprietary. 

John,

Thanks. I am not fast. A little under 12 hours to make start to finish. A couple hours on tweaking though.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Really nice Oscar!! Looks like you're making Money!!! 😉


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Joe, thanks. I've been making and selling patterns for a few years now. Not a lot of money but fun.

Mary, thank you. Been trying to learn better anatomy and its helping. Start with a flat picture and try to figure out how high or deep things should be. Very much my interpretation of the picture. Sometimes they even look good.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Oscar36 said:


> David,
> 
> No. I sell on my cnc forum, so we all have the same cnc (Carvewright). Pattern format is proprietary.
> 
> ...


I would not consider 12 hours and a couple of hours tweaking slow!


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Oscar36 said:


> Joe, thanks. I've been making and selling patterns for a few years now. Not a lot of money but fun.
> 
> Mary, thank you. Been trying to learn better anatomy and its helping. Start with a flat picture and try to figure out how high or deep things should be. Very much my interpretation of the picture. Sometimes they even look good.


Hmm, usually it takes money to make money
yet you're making money to make money or is
it that you use money (to buy materials) to make money to make money.
sheesh... i c'foozed now.

Nice job O !


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

UglySign said:


> Hmm, usually it takes money to make money
> yet you're making money to make money or is
> it that you use money (to buy materials) to make money to make money.
> sheesh... i c'foozed now.
> ...


Too funny.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I did this nickel 2015 , co2 laser engraved it on glass and it looked good


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I was just about to carve a bitcoin in bronze till I found this on Ebay for $1.98 with free shipping.


----------

